# Dead tortoise or not?



## ZEROPILOT

I recently had a case where a tortoise had died unexpectedly. I planned to bury her the next day and when I looked the next morning, she was looking back at me, alive.
A word of warning about tortoises that look dead. They can and do go into a coma like state and sometimes come back out. I've found that it is not all that unusual.
I even touched my tortoises open and glassed over eyeball. No reaction.
Any tortoise that has died I would strongly recommend that you wait at least two days to dispose of them. And do not assume that any tortoise with limp and dangling arms are dead.
I almost buried a live animal.


----------



## Lyn W

Good warning Ed - it's a horrible thought.


----------



## jcaporaletti

What species?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have heard of this happening on several occasions.
Be careful folks, be sure it's dead before you dispose of it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jcaporaletti said:


> What species?


My "DEAD" tortoise was a female Redfoot.


----------



## Odin's Gma

Excellent info. Every animal that I have ever had that passed in my home has been given at least 24 hours (or more) until I "called it". I have never been as fortunate as you to have one reanimate, but I have still had hope every time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

From what I now know. Stiff as a board and motionless= dead.
limp and motionless= maybe not.


----------



## tortoise_world123

When my first tortoise died, he was lifeless,cold and there was a horrible smell coming from the enclosure. We buried him in the family grave at the end of the day. I sure hope he hasn't dug his way out the grave


----------



## keepergale

I have heard rumors of a Zombie Tortoise.


----------



## pepsiandjac

I once buried a ;pet hamster that had died,and the next day i found him running around the garden


----------



## Careym13

pepsiandjac said:


> I once buried a ;pet hamster that had died,and the next day i found him running around the garden


Yikes!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

pepsiandjac said:


> I once buried a ;pet hamster that had died,and the next day i found him running around the garden


Hop he didn't hold it against you.


----------



## pepsiandjac

He never liked me to start with,he did live a couple more years though lol


----------



## turtlelady80

I have never heard of this!! Wow!! Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## BL9

ZEROPILOT said:


> I recently had a case where a tortoise had died unexpectedly. I planned to bury her the next day and when I looked the next morning, she was looking back at me, alive.
> A word of warning about tortoises that look dead. They can and do go into a coma like state and sometimes come back out. I've found that it is not all that unusual.
> I even touched my tortoises open and glassed over eyeball. No reaction.
> Any tortoise that has died I would strongly recommend that you wait at least two days to dispose of them. And do not assume that any tortoise with limp and dangling arms are dead.
> I almost buried a live animal.


What did your tortoise look like? I woke up this morning to find my tortoise with his eyes closed and sunken in, his arms legs and head sticking out of his shell and his mouth gaping open. I'm desperately hoping he is just in a deep hibernation as I've heard of this happening but I don't know how long to keep him for before burying him


----------



## SarahChelonoidis

BL9 said:


> What did your tortoise look like? I woke up this morning to find my tortoise with his eyes closed and sunken in, his arms legs and head sticking out of his shell and his mouth gaping open. I'm desperately hoping he is just in a deep hibernation as I've heard of this happening but I don't know how long to keep him for before burying him



What kind of tortoise is yours? Put him in a warm soak and watch for response.


----------



## BL9

SarahChelonoidis said:


> What kind of tortoise is yours? Put him in a warm soak and watch for response.


He is a Hermann Tortoise. I have wrapped him up in a blanket and placed him under a heat lamp and had no signs of response so far, will try soaking him in warm water now. Thank you


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Up until his/her death or illness, how did you keep your tortoise?
I wish you the best outcome, but maybe there is a reason that this little guy took a turn for the worse that one of us would see with a little help.
can you post any photos of it's enclosure, lighting and tell us what foods you've fed and how long have you kept it.


----------



## BL9

He seemed very happy and healthy up until today, he's been a little off his food but I assumed that was due to it being near his hibernation time. His enclosure is quite small for his size but it was the one that he came with and I haven't been able to afford a new one yet but I rpeace his UBV light every six months as recommended. He eats mostly spring greens and loves his fruit! 
I've just been to check on him and his mouth is now closed, that's a good sign, right?!?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yes. I would think.
Make sure he is warm and leave him alone for a while.


----------



## Tom

pepsiandjac said:


> I once buried a ;pet hamster that had died,and the next day i found him running around the garden



Did you trek past the deadfall and into the acrid smelling ancient indian burial ground to bury him?

Did he come back "different"?


----------



## Lyn W

I hope all is well with your little guy.


----------



## zeewiciwan

ZEROPILOT said:


> I recently had a case where a tortoise had died unexpectedly. I planned to bury her the next day and when I looked the next morning, she was looking back at me, alive.
> A word of warning about tortoises that look dead. They can and do go into a coma like state and sometimes come back out. I've found that it is not all that unusual.
> I even touched my tortoises open and glassed over eyeball. No reaction.
> Any tortoise that has died I would strongly recommend that you wait at least two days to dispose of them. And do not assume that any tortoise with limp and dangling arms are dead.
> I almost buried a live animal.


My herman tortoise just died. He came out of hibernation about 3 weeks ago and hasn't eaten for the past week. Yesterday I found maggots around and inside his tail, took them out and took him to the vet who said he probably has internal infection and kidney failure. Gave him a antibiotic shot and parasitic drops and told me to soak him in vitamin and mineral solution. This morning he hardly responded. I kept him heated well but after a few hours he became stiff. Went to vet and he confirmed he is dead. Am still hoping he is not but was going to bury him in a few hours and now i stumble upon your post. he does not smell yet. kept him warm still. Do they still keep retracted in their shell when they die? I really do not wish to bury him if he is still alive. Don t really know how the vet came to the conclusion as he was busy and saw the tortoise alone.


----------



## Court562

I just had one die. They stay in the shell, and hang their legs. You will notice a smell (you'll know it when you smell it). Eventually, the shell gets soft and squishy. I even tried placing her in water, but she never came out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Mine was limp with her eyes open.
No smell.
Smell would not be a good sign.


----------



## Court562

I forgot to mention her shell went from bright to dull with blue and purple spots.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think yours is actually dead.
Sorry.
But it was good to be sure.


----------



## theguy67

Zeropilot- I have had the same thing happen to one of my female red foots years ago. She was limp, lifeless, then came back to normal.


----------



## Gillian M

Thank you for the thread Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nobody wants to bury an alive animal.
These guys can shut down to a vegetative state while they are ill.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I pull on a leg to see if there's resistance. If there is, they're alive, if no resistance dead. Then I wrap them up and put them on the washer overnight, if there's no movement by morning, dead and buried. I waited for 24 hours to make sure Bob was dead. Then I dug him up the day after I buried him just to make sure he was dead, and I missed him. It was yucky, been raining. Thought I was standing in mud, it was blood.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I pull on a back leg, if no resistance, dead, if resistance alive. If dead I put them on the washer and if they are in the same position in the morning, dead. I also touch an eye, it will move if alive. I kept Bob in the house for over 24 hrs before I buried him. I'd go in from time to time hoping I could feel a breath. It was a nightmare


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> I pull on a back leg, if no resistance, dead, if resistance alive. If dead I put them on the washer and if they are in the same position in the morning, dead. I also touch an eye, it will move if alive. I kept Bob in the house for over 24 hrs before I buried him. I'd go in from time to time hoping I could feel a breath. It was a nightmare


I touched...Even poked Bertha in the eyes and yanked and poked everything else that I could touch. No response.
I was 100% convinced that she was dead. If I missed anything, I don't know what it was.
I know how much Bob meant to you. I really can't relate. I'm sorry that you didn't have the same outcome.


----------



## Pearly

maggie3fan said:


> I pull on a leg to see if there's resistance. If there is, they're alive, if no resistance dead. Then I wrap them up and put them on the washer overnight, if there's no movement by morning, dead and buried. I waited for 24 hours to make sure Bob was dead. Then I dug him up the day after I buried him just to make sure he was dead, and I missed him. It was yucky, been raining. Thought I was standing in mud, it was blood.


Maggie, I'm very sad for you. All of us here loved your Bob. I know how devastating losing him must have been. I think it's incredibly brave of you that you're willing to re-live those painful times just to help others sort out similar or related events.


----------



## mctlong

maggie3fan said:


> I pull on a leg to see if there's resistance. If there is, they're alive, if no resistance dead. Then I wrap them up and put them on the washer overnight, if there's no movement by morning, dead and buried. I waited for 24 hours to make sure Bob was dead. Then I dug him up the day after I buried him just to make sure he was dead, and I missed him. It was yucky, been raining. Thought I was standing in mud, it was blood.



I'm very sorry to hear about Bob. I know he meant a lot to you.


----------



## mctlong

Tom said:


> Did you trek past the deadfall and into the acrid smelling ancient indian burial ground to bury him?
> 
> Did he come back "different"?



"The barrier was not meant to be crossed. The ground is sour."



ZEROPILOT said:


> I recently had a case where a tortoise had died unexpectedly. I planned to bury her the next day and when I looked the next morning, she was looking back at me, alive.
> A word of warning about tortoises that look dead. They can and do go into a coma like state and sometimes come back out. I've found that it is not all that unusual.
> I even touched my tortoises open and glassed over eyeball. No reaction.
> Any tortoise that has died I would strongly recommend that you wait at least two days to dispose of them. And do not assume that any tortoise with limp and dangling arms are dead.
> I almost buried a live animal.



What a terrifying thought. Glad you waited a day before burying!


----------



## Carys999

Old post I know, but in hope and desperation I've come across this today, my little Russian Two year old Sheldon has metabolic bone disease and is in a real bad shape, we have been giving him repto boost baths and last night he was drinking which is a first this week, he seemed a lot more active. This morning he is unresponsive and lifeless, any advice on how to wake him out of this state if he is not dead as I fear? I'm bathing and keeping him warm, but I am losing hope quickly


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I have no experience with MBD.
I'd keep him warm and undisturbed in general.
Bertha was found alive in the box I was going to bury her in 48 hours later.
Some times they shut down to "REBOOT".
Sometimes they shut down and die for real.
Did you get your tortoise with MBD already? 
Has the UVB requirement been met?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Are his eyes sunken in ?
Is he stiff or floppy ?


----------



## Carys999

No I had him from 10months old roughly 2 years ago, he's still a baby, I've been away at university and sadly I believe he's developed this in the past few months, we were ill informed when we were given him from the pet store and I believe it's due to his diet that MBD developed. He's under the light and heat at the moment and I'm bathing him in reptoboost, he's still floppy, eyes are covered anyway due to the deficiency so I can't tell if they're sunken


----------



## kevvmic

Great advice. Have a 30+ year old greek and another 1 year baby greek. will keep this in mind


----------



## Boo628

Carys999 said:


> No I had him from 10months old roughly 2 years ago, he's still a baby, I've been away at university and sadly I believe he's developed this in the past few months, we were ill informed when we were given him from the pet store and I believe it's due to his diet that MBD developed. He's under the light and heat at the moment and I'm bathing him in reptoboost, he's still floppy, eyes are covered anyway due to the deficiency so I can't tell if they're sunken


Any luck?


----------



## dsgncore

I thought red foot does not hibernate? So what happens here?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

dsgncore said:


> I thought red foot does not hibernate? So what happens here?


Redfoots don't hibernate.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

dsgncore said:


> I thought red foot does not hibernate? So what happens here?


They will shut down everything and appear to be dead when very ill and sometimes they are actually still fighting their affliction.
I'm just warning against premature burial.


----------



## TammyJ

tortoise_world123 said:


> When my first tortoise died, he was lifeless,cold and there was a horrible smell coming from the enclosure. We buried him in the family grave at the end of the day. I sure hope he hasn't dug his way out the grave


I know this is a really really old post but I love it!!! Pet Semetary - Stephen King! Or Walking Dead Tortoise. Aaaagh.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just thought I'd give this thread a bump.
A friend and fellow member has a tortoise that may be dead and we're hoping it's not true


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just thought I'd give this thread a bump.
> A friend and fellow member has a tortoise that may be dead and we're hoping it's not true


I'll hope with you.?


----------



## Krista S

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just thought I'd give this thread a bump.
> A friend and fellow member has a tortoise that may be dead and we're hoping it's not true


Prayers for our fellow member. Hoping for the best ??


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Krista S said:


> Prayers for our fellow member. Hoping for the best ??


I didn't get an update today. And I believe the tort has passed


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't get an update today. And I believe the tort has passed


sorry to hear that. :-(


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> sorry to hear that. :-(


Me too


----------

